# "If we're 50 pounds overweight but....



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

...a 23 ounce gun is too heavy to carry." Yes, I've been watching Youtube. : )


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have carried a 1911a1 full size pretty much every day since Dec. 1969. I don't find it to heavy


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

I've carried a 4" 1911 for over 30 years and a full size 5" for 15 years prior to that. You have to find the right holster and gunbelt combination for real carry comfort and support. I've always carried those two guns inside the waistband (IWB) which of course holds the gun close to my body to keep it from moving around. I have always carried two extra fully loaded mags on the opposite side to kind of balance out the weight. Here's my carry rig for the last 30 years.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> ...a 23 ounce gun is too heavy to carry." Yes, I've been watching Youtube. : )


Carrying weight that is not needed is a waste. I am not 50# overweight.
That said, sometimes, a handgun with some heft is a good choice.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I will not carry for EDC a gun that is heavier than a Micro 9mm. No reason too and just adds to another imbalance issue for back problems, foot problems etc and for me, just discomfort. I do am not over weight and keep fit. but I have no desire to have back issues. And carrying any weight on one side all day long is bad enough with a light weight gun, a heavy gun just begs for trouble. Besides I train with my light weight Pocket guns, Snub nose revolver and Micro 9mm's to the point that I am much faster at the draw with them. And I shoot them with total confidence.Not to mention conceal much better.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Babbalou1956 said:


> ...a 23 ounce gun is too heavy to carry." Yes, I've been watching Youtube. : )


I think it's because the "chub" gets in the way?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I am about 20 pounds too fat for my height, but still prefer to carry a larger pistol, for they are much more useful to me...I wear extra large gloves, so the little ones are tough to shoot well. The smallest pistol I own now is a G42, and it is tough for me to shoot.

I have sciatic issues (mild), but today was packing my Beretta 92FS, on the LEFT side (I am primarily right handed), in a nice Galco Thumb-break holster, with a 5.11 gun belt. I like to carry bigger pistols on the left, and practice with each hand the same at the range...after a few years of doing this, I am pretty much as good with my left hand as my right. I cannot shoot a rifle left side.

Why the left hand carry? Because of the slight back issues, I have no pain with LH carry, with a big gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I am about 20 pounds too fat for my height, but still prefer to carry a larger pistol, for they are much more useful to me...I wear extra large gloves, so the little ones are tough to shoot well. The smallest pistol I own now is a G42, and it is tough for me to shoot.
> 
> I have sciatic issues (mild), but today was packing my Beretta 92FS, on the LEFT side (I am primarily right handed), in a nice Galco Thumb-break holster, with a 5.11 gun belt. I like to carry bigger pistols on the left, and practice with each hand the same at the range...after a few years of doing this, I am pretty much as good with my left hand as my right. I cannot shoot a rifle left side.
> 
> Why the left hand carry? Because of the slight back issues, I have no pain with LH carry, with a big gun.


I am ambidextrous and write with my right hand. I have done well many years passed boxing south paw. I can, with practice, shoot "strong hand" and "weak hand" nearly equally.
I actually have a left hand holster coming in in a few weeks for a light bearing G34. 
I will share pics and such when I get it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> I am ambidextrous and write with my right hand. I have done well many years passed boxing south paw. I can, with practice, shoot "strong hand" and "weak hand" nearly equally.
> I actually have a left hand holster coming in in a few weeks for a light bearing G34.
> I will share pics and such when I get it.


Cool! So I'm not having totally twisted thoughts/practices in doing a handgun this way.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Cool! So I'm not having totally twisted thoughts/practices in doing a handgun this way.


I used to switch hands playing ping pong with my older brothers and kicking their arses.
I also enjoyed switching up hands during bar room altercations and having my opponents "surrounded".


----------

